# Freelance Writer to US, Impossible?



## C22D (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I feel like I already know the answer to this question but given that I am somewhat hopeful, I thought it may be worth seeking insight from those in the know as I am no expert on visa opportunities.

It's been somewhat of a longstanding intention/dream (I don't like that word, perhaps ambition is better) to relocate to the USA. Purely based on the fact that a) I like it there, and b) the majority of my clients are there.

I'm a freelance writer. Borderline journalist but typically feature writing and articles. My paycheck comes by way of successful pitches and commissions. It's unstable and fast-moving, but I love to write and it pays the bills. I do have a degree in interior architecture but its an industry I left behind a few years ago and have no further interest in pursuing.

With that said, what are my options? Presumably just H1-B? In my line of work, being a staff writer is somewhat uncommon, so it's unlikely I'd find a position in the USA, even less likely that a potential employer would want to sponsor a visa applicant.

Am I totally out of options? 

Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yup ..you already know the answer


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Or fall in love, get married and go the spouse visa route.


----------



## C22D (Sep 15, 2013)

Hmm, disappointing. I suppose there's the O-1B, for which I presume I would need a couple of bestsellers under my belt. Never say never, though, it happened to J K Rowling 

The spouse visa is interesting in a strange sort of "that would never happen, but maybe it could" kind of way. I mean, I'm single, and 28, but there's the small matter of finding an American partner, and us subsequently falling in love with each other.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

USCIS - O-1 Individuals with Extraordinary Ability or Achievement


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

C22D said:


> I mean, I'm single, and 28, but there's the small matter of finding an American partner, and us subsequently falling in love with each other.


Yes, but either gender works now, so your chances just doubled this year (2013). 

Is the other America (Canada) easier, and would that work for you for some period? There's some sort of NAFTA provision that helps certain Canadian professionals get into the U.S., but (if so) that'd be two step journey into the U.S. Maybe others have an opinion on that. I've heard that Canada is friendlier (in immigration terms at least) to U.K. citizens than the U.S.


----------



## C22D (Sep 15, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Is the other America (Canada) easier, and would that work for you for some period?


I'd certainly consider Canada favourably. Admittedly I've only visited Ontario (Toronto and St. Thomas/London) but I loved the time I spent there.

Clueless on UK >Canada visa process though so open to help!


----------

